# Cummins Swap



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I am looking at doing a Cummins swap into an older chev...'95ish. I found a 95 ccdrw 6.5ltr that the guy claims is perfect and has only seen one winter. He does want a premium price for it though. The other truck is a '90 xcdrw 454. 

Has anyone on here done this swap and if so does it matter if it was a diesel to begin with? Where do you get adaptors for the trans as I would like to run the 4l80...or is it easier to find a cummins with a trans and t-case and dump it all in?

* 5.9 12 valve.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Go on YouTube and ask TheDieselStop..he does swaps into SFA GMs but he could point you in the direction you want adapter-wise


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think swapping in place of a 6.5 will be easier then a big block due to some of the electronics but I'm no expert. 


My dodge will be for sale shortly if your still interested.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark13;1443638 said:


> I think swapping in place of a 6.5 will be easier then a big block due to some of the electronics but I'm no expert.
> 
> My dodge will be for sale shortly if your still interested.


Yes I am interested. Keep me informed. PM me what you are thinking about it. I would take it as is,


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

If you're willing to put the time, effort, and money into doing the Cummins swap, I would do that over the 6.5....let us know how it goes


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1443680 said:


> If you're willing to put the time, effort, and money into doing the Cummins swap, I would do that over the 6.5....let us know how it goes


With a season like this I sure as heII have the time . I am fairly sure that the 12 valve Cummins is the "best" small diesel engine made. I know it isn't an original idea...just wondering who has done it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1443696 said:


> With a season like this I sure as heII have the time . I am fairly sure that the 12 valve Cummins is the "best" small diesel engine made. I know it isn't an original idea...just wondering who has done it.


I hear ya on the lousy weather this season, I guess the saying in my thread actually came true for once. I would love to swap a cummins into my 97...sure can't justify it though!


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a write up of a guy who did a 1st generation 12V cummins swap into his 94 K1500

http://www.pavementsucks.com/board/thread-1994-Cummins-Conversion-and-SAS-SHE-LIVES-AGAIN


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a friend who put a 12 Valve from a 93 Cummins into a 96 K-2500 Chevy he used the the 5 speed Dodge manual transmission instead of the Chevy transmission, that truck was a 6.5 Diesel that had blown up. I don't think it was all the hard for him to do, but then again he is a mechanic so it maybe just looked easy


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I've seen a couple of cummins into Ford conversions and the owners love them....
I was looking to do the same in my 4x4 Quigley E350 van...

http://www.fordcummins.com/chevrolet-cummins-conversion.html


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

electronics dont matter 12v's run with 1 wire they are all mechanical except for the fuel cutoff solinoid


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oshkosh;1443930 said:


> I've seen a couple of cummins into Ford conversions and the owners love them....
> I was looking to do the same in my 4x4 Quigley E350 van...
> 
> http://www.fordcummins.com/chevrolet-cummins-conversion.html


Putting a cummins in a ford is starting to be pretty common. Some guys are using the 6.7 Cummins with an Allison 1000 behind them.

Check out destroked.com, their the experts in this game.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lots of people on Youtube witht this swap


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

USMCMP5811;1443782 said:


> Here's a write up of a guy who did a 1st generation 12V cummins swap into his 94 K1500
> 
> http://www.pavementsucks.com/board/thread-1994-Cummins-Conversion-and-SAS-SHE-LIVES-AGAIN


That truck looks pretty cool but if I saw it driving down the road I would pass it as fast I could . Looks like he "welded" some of that with a sodering iron. I am curious about the core support as well. He just put the radiator in the box do to clearance issues... I wonder how much has to cut up in order to fit the radiator and intercooler in? I have heard people are using the stock 6.5 radiator over the factory dodge unit.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of 12Valve swaps over at competitiondiesel.com. As stated and you obviously know, the 12V is easy to get running, its just the other electronics you'd need to figure out (guage cluster). Also, I'd assume the 6.5 would have a vacum pump or hydro boost for the brakes if not that would be something to figure out as well. 

Other than that, I doubt it would be that hard if you can weld in some motor mounts.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

if you can settle for a stick,you would be better off finding a 6.5 maual because they use a nv4500.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Another place for some research is www.cumminsforum.com. Lot of guys over there doing conversions. Don't think it's a real big deal if you take your time.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/chevy/0604dp_cummins_engine_swap/viewall.html


----------

